# Zahlen über Inet-Cash sicher?



## Anonymous (3 November 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jmd. sagen könnte ob das zahlen mit Inet Cash sicher ist???

Bin da sehr skeptisch, dennoch stellt sich gerade akut diese Frage.

Wäre echt froh wenn mir da jmd. weiterhelfen könnte....

Lieben Gruß

DER GAST


----------



## News (3 November 2004)

Frag mal bei FTPWelt nach...   8)


----------



## cicojaka (3 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mal bei FTPWelt nach...   8)


 Warum ausgerechnet bei denen und nicht bei anderen Kunden des "mcdeluxe"-Programms? Der gute Mann soll mal seine Suchmaschine anschmeissen, den Firmennamen eingeben, ihre Internetadresse oder die Namen der Leute, die er bei der Suche gefunden hat und dann kann er sich ein erstes Bild machen. Wenn dann noch Interesse an einer wie auch immer gearteten Partnerschaft besteht, könnte er sich doch vertrauensvoll an die Firma wenden.


----------

